# Morning wood with men over 50



## sexy

Do men over 50 need direct stimulation (10 minutes or so) to achieve a morning erection? My H used to never need any assistance (during his 20's - 30's). Now that he's 50, it seems that he cannot become erect w/o my hands or mouth on him.
What's your experience guys? (men over 50)
Thanks guys. This is very awkward for me to ask.
If any of you can give me some insight or some personal advice I would appreciate it.


----------



## treyvion

sexy said:


> Do men over 50 need direct stimulation (10 minutes or so) to achieve a morning erection? My H used to never need any assistance (during his 20's - 30's). Now that he's 50, it seems that he cannot become erect w/o my hands or mouth on him.
> What's your experience guys? (men over 50)
> Thanks guys. This is very awkward for me to ask.
> If any of you can give me some insight or some personal advice I would appreciate it.


Why complain about it. If I were you as a woman I'd be having my mouth on him all the time so he could feel like the man, and maybe eventually it would be stiff and ready to go on it's own.


----------



## Married but Happy

Sounds like ED, which can be a sign of artery blockage and other health problems. Or, it may be low testosterone. Step one, a good physical and blood work.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I am 50 and still have morning erections every single morning. This is the time of the day that my T levels are highest. If your husband is not having them, it could be low testosterone. I agree with Married But Happy...get a physical and blood work to check the testosterone levels.


----------



## lifeistooshort

My hubby is 59 and he still gets lots of morning wood. He's in really good shape and health so that probably helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband is 50... I wish it came up as quickly as it used to... I remember wondering back then if it ever went down.. 

His best time is always mornings.. he doesn't necessarily wake up with one, it's happened but that's more on the rare side but if he starts thinking about it -even without a touch, it grows pretty nicely.. which is very reassuring to me.. If I reach for it , he does the spooning thing ... I can feel the inflation...it's slower than it used to be.. but it's still there...and like a Rock.

I know from Testosterone tests, he is OK. but not on the higher side of Normal for his age.. but on the lower side of normal ... 



> *treyvion said* :If I were you as a woman I'd be having my mouth on him all the time so he could feel like the man, and maybe eventually it would be stiff and ready to go on it's own.


There you go.. I agree with this !


----------



## kilgore

i am nearly 40 and still get them every day. they might not be anything to brag about, but i am happy they still happen


----------



## WyshIknew

Morning stiffy, check.

From a standing, , start later in the day, definitely takes longer.

Worth waiting for.


----------



## Maneo

It varies with the man as he ages. It is not unusual for the morning erection to diminish with age. Time catches up with everyone. Some sooner than others. I'm early 60's and more often than not have the morning wood but not as frequently as I did 20 years ago which was pretty much every day. Go with the flow and like an aging pitcher who may lose speed on the fastball find some new pitches to stay in the game.


----------



## Thound

God bless all you women. Wished my wife cared.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion

I Notice The Details said:


> I am 50 and still have morning erections every single morning. This is the time of the day that my T levels are highest. If your husband is not having them, it could be low testosterone. I agree with Married But Happy...get a physical and blood work to check the testosterone levels.


Would you tolerate going sexless for several years straight in your 50's and possible have your sex drive and T levels dropped down for you? I'm just wondering how much more sensitive a man over 50 is about someone messing with his $hit...


----------



## OhGeesh

I'm like that and not even 40 lol. I can't remember the last time I had raging boners in the morning it's been forever. Always needed direct stimulation.....as my wife says "I think too much over think everything" 

Once touched all is good


----------



## Don-Juan

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is 50... I wish it came up as quickly as it used to... I remember wondering back then if it ever went down..
> 
> His best time is always mornings.. he doesn't necessarily wake up with one, it's happened but that's more on the rare side but if he starts thinking about it -even without a touch, it grows pretty nicely.. which is very reassuring to me.. If I reach for it , he does the spooning thing ... I can feel the inflation...it's slower than it used to be.. but it's still there...and like a Rock.
> 
> I know from Testosterone tests, he is OK. but not on the higher side of Normal for his age.. but on the lower side of normal ...
> 
> 
> 
> 52 yr old male here, but yea :iagree: this is me to a tee! had my t level checked about a year ago and it was 425, not great but not bad either!
> It still works on its own for the most part! just not like it did 25 years ago! may require external stimulation once-in-a-while but hey, all is good - IT STILL WORKS!!:smthumbup:


----------



## anchorwatch

Just over 60 here. Had an ED problem a few years back. After medical screenings, I found out my T levels were on the low end. My MD is very cautious about using T. He advocated weight loss and strength training. It worked, and raised my T level enough. I feel a whole lot better and have no problems in the mornings. You might suggest that he gets checked.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Just wanted to add my input. In my mid thirties I became lazy with my fitness. I basically just took advantage of my genetics because I can eat or drink whatever I want and gain very little weight. However, I noticed my morning wood went away. Once I started exercising again it came back. 

I think a lot of it has to do with how fit you are.


----------



## lifeistooshort

ReformedHubby said:


> Just wanted to add my input. In my mid thirties I became lazy with my fitness. I basically just took advantage of my genetics because I can eat or drink whatever I want and gain very little weight. However, I noticed my morning wood went away. Once I started exercising again it came back.
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with how fit you are.



That's interesting, I think fitness and nutrition really impacts all kinds of stuff. When I was studying physics in my late 20's my physics I and II instructor was a 60 something year old woman. She told me that if she stopped paying attention to good nutrition she couldn't think, and problems that used to make sense no longer did.

Now that i'm 40 I see a direct correlation between how I feel in many ways and good nutrition. I'm a long distance runner so that gives me a little leeway with calories, but even if I stay thin poor nutrition makes me feel much worse. 100 calories of crap are much different than 100 calories of good food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fightforher

sexy said:


> Do men over 50 need direct stimulation (10 minutes or so) to achieve a morning erection? My H used to never need any assistance (during his 20's - 30's). Now that he's 50, it seems that he cannot become erect w/o my hands or mouth on him.
> What's your experience guys? (men over 50)
> Thanks guys. This is very awkward for me to ask.
> If any of you can give me some insight or some personal advice I would appreciate it.


Mid 50's and morning wood is frequently there. Although in my 20's and 30's it made it impossible to pee. Now it is not much of a problem to pee in the morning.


----------



## murphy5

well, yeah, some men have trouble getting it up. 10 minutes of rubbing says he might be one of them. Something like cialis might be good for him-cialis stays in the system a long time, so he could take it the night before and be ready the next morning.

Also, have him stand up while you rub him. The extra gravity might help get the blood to flow to the penis.


----------



## Chris Taylor

I'm 60 and still get a morning erection, however it's not as hard as it used to be. In terms of sex my wife and I do a lot of foreplay on her and I get hard as a rock without even touching it. I work out and run so I think that plays a part in it.


----------



## Csquare

My H is 50 and is noticing lower libido. Does not get spontaneous erections like he used to. His T levels are on low end. So is his vitamin D, which affects T levels. He's on cod liver oil, shellfish, sunshine, and cholesterol-rich foods. (Cholesterol is a precursor to testosterone and other hormones.)

Since we've changed his diet and more exercise, sex frequency have returned to 3/week. Throughout our 20+ years average was 3-5/week. So, things are slowing down a little now in our 50's. Quality is good, though.

Low T is a marker for other health problems. So good idea to pay attention.


----------



## soccermom2three

My husband will be 50 this year and doesn't have any problems in that department. He takes really good care of himself, he eats right and has always worked out, especially with weights.


----------

